# Extended Archery Ethics Course



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

I just took the 2008 "course"/test! And passed the first time through!!! :lol: 

I'm glad they have it because it's a reminder of common sense archery hunting, but it's way, way way too easy. And though I wouldn't necessarily want a mandatory archery hunter education certificate requirement, this ethics "course" could be more extensive and informative and more of an actual course/class.

In any case, it's required and it's now on-line. And don't forget to print the certificate and carry it with you in the extended areas.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

You're right, it's WAY too easy, but really, all it is is common sense. Something we could all have a little more of when hunting up there. If all the hunters exercised it we wouldn't have need for the test. But, you gotta figure for the slob hunter dirtbag factor...


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

Done!


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Wow, that test was downright stupid. It's no wonder that the wasatch front is such a freakin unethcal zoo sometimes, considering that is the educational deterrent they use to police ethics. Nothing against whoever designed that test, but I think that they have harder tests than that for the guys that sell food from taco carts downtown.


----------



## COOPERD (Sep 16, 2007)

I will honestly guess that there are people out there that dont even bat an eye at shooting a deer in someones backyard without permission. And probably leave there snickers wrapper while trailing it through there front yard. Like TEX said remember the Slob Factor. No matter what you do there will always be careless people.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for reminding us to take it. Hope I don't need it but I got it out of the way anyway. Man, thats ballsy that people just go wandering through other folks yards and stuff.... guess I was raised different or something but I wouldn't even think of doing that while up hunting the front. Is it really that common or are they trying to prevent it from becoming an issue before it gets bad? I mean, I know theres big deer close to yards and that... but you get away from roads and people... aren't there just as many in the backcountry anyway?


----------



## elkfromabove (Apr 20, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> Thanks for reminding us to take it. Hope I don't need it but I got it out of the way anyway. Man, thats ballsy that people just go wandering through other folks yards and stuff.... guess I was raised different or something but I wouldn't even think of doing that while up hunting the front. Is it really that common or are they trying to prevent it from becoming an issue before it gets bad? I mean, I know theres big deer close to yards and that... but you get away from roads and people... aren't there just as many in the backcountry anyway?


There is some of that going on, but I don't think it happens much. My guess is that this little "test" is designed and required mostly to soothe the non-hunting home owners on the front. Though there are a few (mostly young) bowhunters that are irresponsible enough to do the stupid things this "test" addresses, the vast majority respect other people and their property. Unfortunately, it's the half a dozen or so incidences that get all the attention and make us all look bad. We don't want even one incidence!!!!

And, yes there are some big bucks in the Wasatch backcountry. Salt Lake County shows up a lot on the P&Y list.

BTW, to those who think they can arrow a P&Y animal and get it in the books, even if they have to trespass to do it. Wrong!! If you break the law, any law, of your area, it's not fair chase.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Geeze I thought it was tough...took me 5 times to pass! :mrgreen: 

Seriously though, one questions made me think. Q: Should you take the time to follow-up on a shot when you think your arrow didn't connect?

Interesting story. Last year my buddy shot a bucky on the Wasatch. He claims the buck came to his spot and he let an arrow fly. The buck ran around the waterhole, then came back in for a drink, and actually drank; an obvious miss on a dumb young buck, right? However, this presented him with another shot...which he promptly missed again (you know how it is...getting caught up in the moment.) After that the buck ran off.

He went down and found the second arrow in the mud, just where he watched it go. BUT he couldn't find the other "missed" arrow. Then he noticed some blood and found the arrow and the buck about 50 yards away. It was hit with the first shot!

Just goes to show sometimes you think you miss, particularly when the animal "acts" fine, only to find out you got him!

Anywho, I passed the test.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

DONE. I thought you had to have a college degree to work for the DWR. Well how ever wrote this test up definitly doesn't have one.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

inbowrange said:


> DONE. I thought you had to have a college degree to work for the DWR. Well how ever wrote this test up definitly doesn't have one.


:lol: At least they can spell, huh? (Just messin' with you.)

elkfromabove is right about the purpose of the test. It wasn't intended to be a challenge.

Soooo...want to push for some substance? How about a mandatory NBEF/IBEP course to hunt the Wasatch extended? It's reciprocal in 16 states where the course is required in order to bowhunt at all. Courses could be offered through your local pro shop.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Finnegan said:


> Soooo...want to push for some substance? How about a mandatory NBEF/IBEP course to hunt the Wasatch extended? It's reciprocal in 16 states where the course is required in order to bowhunt at all. Courses could be offered through your local pro shop.


I am all for it, in fact I suggested it at the UBA meeting. I don't have anymore time than anyone else but I think this is great way to educate some of the younger hunters and older hunters.

The other idea I liked was giving people an additional bonus point for taking the course that they could use on limited entry archery hunts. You would have people flocking to take the course.

I think UBA and BOU should be working together to push this through.


----------



## ccpay (Jul 29, 2008)

Where are some places I can get to the back country for the extended hunts that are good for hunting? All teh places I think of going are blocked off by private property. You don't have to give me exact locations, but somewhere to start would be nice. I want to start getting into the backpacking in stuff instead of walking just off the road. Can any of you help me?


----------

